
Ask HN: Is GitHub's download server down in Europe? - coppolaemilio
Since yesterday I&#x27;ve been trying to download things hosted on github and the loading times are infinite! Most of the times I get an error after a few seconds of downloading that file. I also tried using my 3G and a proxy but it is the same. Is it happening to you? I&#x27;m in Germany right now.
======
frankzander
Don't know but here in Germany it's slow as hell.

~~~
frankzander
And a the download of bootstrap (for example) doesn't work at all.

~~~
jsegura
I don't have problems.

In the case of bootstrap,
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/releases/download/v4.0.0-b...](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/releases/download/v4.0.0-beta/bootstrap-4.0.0-beta-
dist.zip) works fine for me.

Also the status page works fine
([https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)).

~~~
frankzander
Status page is loaded very slow. Thx for the link :)

